# video encoding



## martthefart (Aug 21, 2011)

hi all im using divxtodvd to convert avi films to dvd but i dont seem to get a v good quality? is there any good programs u experts can recommend tyvm martyn


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2011)

you can try freemake video converter, i use it. TBH however, DVD quality tends to suck.


----------



## martthefart (Aug 21, 2011)

ok tyvm for the reply any other good programs out there


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2011)

nero maybe?


i tend to tell people to not bother with converting video to DVD anymore, its easier and cheaper (depending how many discs you burn) to just use .avi files and play them from a $30 DVD player with a USB port on it.


----------



## martthefart (Aug 21, 2011)

yes u are right but kids got dvd players in bedroom lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

Isn't DVD quality 720x576 max (for PAL anyway)?

I use DVDVideosft's Free Video to DVD converter to do the converting, and then the Free DVD Video Burner to do the burning.


----------



## martthefart (Aug 21, 2011)

tyvm scaminatrrix but any good paid for software dont mined paying along as the software does a good job?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 21, 2011)

It depends on the resolution of the avi you are converting to DVD format.
If the avi haws been converted to a smaller resolution then it will be of poorer quality than the typical DVD image quality.


----------



## martthefart (Aug 21, 2011)

how can i tell if the avi file is smaller resoluotion? and is a good quality or is it my dvixtodvd software?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know if there is a quicker way to see what res the avi is but I found you can check them through VirtualDub by opening the avi in VirtualDub and then clicking file then File Information.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

martthefart said:


> tyvm scaminatrrix but any good paid for software dont mined paying along as the software does a good job?



I don't know of any paid software as I've always found a good, free alternative for everything 
I think your best bet is trial and error - try a load of apps and find the one that gives you best results.
Also check here for other apps that might help.



martthefart said:


> how can i tell if the avi file is smaller resoluotion? and is a good quality or is it my dvixtodvd software?



I use VLC to check things like that. Open the file in VLC (or any media player) and click Tools -> Codec Information (the location might be different in other media players, but it will be there somewhere)


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 21, 2011)

I used Nero Vision to convert an avi file extracted from a dvcpro recording to dvd quality with menu's and chapters and the like.  Seemed ok as far as the quality.. The dvcpro recording was all that steller int he first place, despite being 20 gigs.  as far as the dvd... it looked the same as the avi.. So i'd say the program isn't that bad


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 21, 2011)

Another payware product for converting avi to DVD is ConverXtoDVD

It's the only one I have used and has good conversion.
The thing I like about this one is you can make a content page so if you have a series you can have a selection screen to choose which episode or which sequel of the movie you are wanting to add to the disc.
Of course if you add too many movies/programs, you will lose image quailty.
The application lets you know if the image quailty is going to be excellent, good or bad.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 21, 2011)

Freemake Video Converter: http://www.freemake.com/free_video_converter/
or
DVD Flick: http://www.dvdflick.net/


----------



## Melvis (Aug 21, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Another payware product for converting avi to DVD is ConverXtoDVD
> 
> It's the only one I have used and has good conversion.
> The thing I like about this one is you can make a content page so if you have a series you can have a selection screen to choose which episode or which sequel of the movie you are wanting to add to the disc.
> ...



+1 to convertXtoDVD. 

I have gone through a ton of different programs (including flick^) to find the best one and i still came back to convertXtoDVD.

Set the conversion to "linear" to get the best possible quality and also set how many cores your CPU has to increase speed times.


----------



## martthefart (Aug 21, 2011)

convertxtodvd  that is the program i use so i will try the linear settings tyvm all btw the settings was set to linear and 6 cores what is all the orthers settings in the drop down box in the linear setting ? which is best qualilty ty


----------



## Goodman (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't convert anything anymore for the past 3 years or so...

All you need to do is buy a DVD player that can play Divx or Mpeg4 it will play your AVI video's just fine since there are all the same basically (DivX , Mpeg4 & AVI)

You can buy those DVD players for about $30 or a little better one for like $50 pretty cheap buy & no more encoding time/shit just burn the AVI files to a CD/DVD & play it in the DVD player


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2011)

^ i said that earlier, he didnt seem to want to. throwing an AVI on a CD or flash drive is so much easier than dealing with encoding to DVD.


----------



## Goodman (Aug 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> ^ i said that earlier, he didnt seem to want to. throwing an AVI on a CD or flash drive is so much easier than dealing with encoding to DVD.



I notice that but you said a DVD player with an USB port which are harder to find & surely higher price than $30 IMO?

As for a cheap DVD player with DivX/Mpeg4 encoder (codec) you find that everywhere you go...

Anyhow maybe now that 2 people are telling him to buy a cheap DVD player for AVI files maybe i will do just that?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 21, 2011)

Personally from what I've found, the image quality of the avi is the same as when it has been converted to DVD using ConvertXtoDVD but I do keep an eye on what the quality is supposed to come out as.

If the avi image quality is already poor, you can not improve on it when converting to DVD.
If the image is already poor it can only get poorer.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2011)

Goodman said:


> I notice that but you said a DVD player with an USB port which are harder to find & surely higher price than $30 IMO?
> 
> As for a cheap DVD player with DivX/Mpeg4 encoder (codec) you find that everywhere you go...
> 
> Anyhow maybe now that 2 people are telling him to buy a cheap DVD player for AVI files maybe i will do just that?



$30 au here for the ones with the USB ports, and they even have optical out on the audio. if i didnt have a HTPC, i'd have bought one ages ago.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 22, 2011)

martthefart said:


> convertxtodvd  that is the program i use so i will try the linear settings tyvm all btw the settings was set to linear and 6 cores what is all the orthers settings in the drop down box in the linear setting ? which is best qualilty ty



Well if its already set to linear and 6 cores then far as i know thats the best settings. Ive been using the program since version 3 and it wasnt set as linear at default. I had to go to there forums and look up what one was the best and linear was it.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 22, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Another payware product for converting avi to DVD is ConverXtoDVD
> 
> It's the only one I have used and has good conversion.
> The thing I like about this one is you can make a content page so if you have a series you can have a selection screen to choose which episode or which sequel of the movie you are wanting to add to the disc.
> ...





Love this Program, and ive used them all. 

And the end quality is based on the quality if the avi.


----------

